# 10-6-2017 Who Loves To Fish For Crappie?! (Hoover Reservoir)



## Lightweight (Jun 3, 2014)

Jigging for crappie yesterday between 2:30pm-6pm at Hoover Res, caught over 30+ crappies! Water looks to be 5 or 6ft lower, water was still murky. I used a 1/16th jig head paired off with some pink, white & green jawbone tubes/twister tails. Ended the evening with 18 keepers all well over 10inches, probably one of the best outings I’ve had for crappie. I didn’t take any pictures on the kayak but I did have my camera rolling, if you’re interested check it out!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

What's the reel, a Nasci?


----------



## Lightweight (Jun 3, 2014)

RiparianRanger said:


> What's the reel, a Nasci?


I wish, I think it’s the Sahara 2500 FI.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Looks damn-near identical to a Nasci.

While wear on the subject I've bought two Nasci's this Spring. First one I had to return because of horrible grinding under load (Crankbaits). Second one was better, but still a bit rough when loaded up with cranks / vibes.

All in all a great lightweight reel for jigging, drag is phenomenal. Good reel for the price.

If you buy one do yourself a favor, disassemble the reel handle and replace the cheapass (plastic) upper-shaft sleeve with a full-fledged ball-bearing. It really makes all the difference in the world. Why Shimano didn't do this from the get-go is beyond me - it would have cost them an extra $2, and a standard ball bearing (not sure of the size off the top of my head) fits in there perfectly.

Nice Crappies. I liked your video, honestly.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

What the heck dude. Get off your soapbox....


----------



## Lightweight (Jun 3, 2014)

acklac7 said:


> Looks damn-near identical to a Nasci.
> 
> While wear on the subject I've bought two Nasci's this Spring. First one I had to return because of horrible grinding under load (Crankbaits). Second one was better, but still a bit rough when loaded up with cranks / vibes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the nasci reel, I’ll have to look into it more if any of my cheaper version reels start acting up.



My grandparents & parents love eating them. It’s also too risky to take them out on the banks with those loose rocks/overcrowded people under the bridge so I made videos not only for myself and the people of YouTube, but also for my family & friends to enjoy, especially my grandpa. But, if we ever get a boat he’ll be one of the first ones back on the water!


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Lightweight said:


> Jigging for crappie yesterday between 2:30pm-6pm at Hoover Res, caught over 30+ crappies! Water looks to be 5 or 6ft lower, water was still murky. I used a 1/16th jig head paired off with some pink, white & green jawbone tubes/twister tails. Ended the evening with 18 keepers all well over 10inches, probably one of the best outings I’ve had for crappie. I didn’t take any pictures on the kayak but I did have my camera rolling, if you’re interested check it out!


LIGHTWEIGHT: Great video..many thanks...it looked like you were in north pool? Your casts seemed to target in top 4-5 feet of water-is that about right? Like your grandparents referred to, I cannot navigate the rocks anymore from shore..I am 78 and my balance is not good .


----------



## Lightweight (Jun 3, 2014)

onwisc said:


> LIGHTWEIGHT: Great video..many thanks...it looked like you were in north pool? Your casts seemed to target in top 4-5 feet of water-is that about right? Like your grandparents referred to, I cannot navigate the rocks anymore from shore..I am 78 and my balance is not good .


I believe it’s the middle pool, I launch at twin bridges. North would be past sunbury correct me if I’m wrong?


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Lightweight said:


> I believe it’s the middle pool, I launch at twin bridges. North would be past sunbury correct me if I’m wrong?


you are correct.


----------

